

Ask HN: Are Google driving directions worse now that they cut Tele-Atlas? - andrewljohnson

I've heard some people mutter about this, and I wonder if anyone can point out any searches that seem to be worse than before.
======
bdr
I hadn't heard about Tele-Atlas, but this weekend I got wrong directions for
the first time. It had me turning left where that would have been illegal.

------
tokenadult
Yes, the directions are definitely worse than they used to be.

